# Finally got a good picture of the train.



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

See what my girls and guys get to live with?? It's actually really cool. I love the train, but the whole house and grounds vibrate when it goes by.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow, that is close! We are about a mile from the tracks where I live, I thought it was bad here.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Holy Cow, no thanks. I rented a house when I was 18 with Metro tracks behind it, I hated it.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Your flock don't get scared? Or they used to it by now.


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

Holy smokes! That is really close! Does it go by at night?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

thats close, and a big train as well. is it very noisy ?


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow that train is sooooo cool.....steam righ?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Yikes! The 1/2 mile away one we have is close enough!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

We have one almost that close to us, and we hear the whistle day and night, also. We get used to it. The only time the train really bothers me, is if I am late going somewhere, then I WILL end up sitting 15-20 minutes waiting on it to pass.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

Grew up with tracks less than a stone's trow from my front door step.

Lived in that house until I was 18 years old, I don't ever remember being bothered by the noise, it was just part of life.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

WOW! That's one close train!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

It's not so bad, and you really get used to it. When we first moved in it would go by only at night and would wake us up. But I rarely wake up now and it goes at all hours. It's a coal train taking the coal from the more productive mines up north to the power station about 10 miles south of us. If you are outside you can feel it in the ground when it's about 2 miles up the road. However if the weather is right you can feel the engines pick up speed about5 miles away. Once it's a mile away you can feel it in the air and the ground is vibrating. It blows the whistle about 150 yards up the road when it crosses a gas well road, that's how you can tell in the house when it's coming and the whole house starts to vibrate.

It is loud, but they have different engines than a few years ago and they are much quieter. There are 4 engines per train and that is what makes all the vibrations, once they go by it's just the choo-choo sounds from the cars. I clocked it once in my truck (tracks run parallel to the road I live on) and it goes about 25 miles an hour.

It's not steam that I know of, they are diesel powered electric engines, quite a lovely machine. If we are on the patio or if I am in the garden they always wave and blow the whistle for us. We are like big kids, it's too cool.

Now the chickens. The very first time that it went by in the day when I first had chickens they could feel it, and started looking around and looking nervous. Then it emerges from the woods right there behind the coop and they see this giant "thing" and ALL of them run screaming to the front yard and the whole flock convenes under a pine tree squawking and clucking and making a hell of a noise. They stayed under that tree for the rest of the evening until it was time to go back to the coop. Then, they all gathered at the side of the house and would look around the corner and a few at a time would run at full speed from the protection of the house to the coop. It was just too funny, and it kept up for a month or so until they all go used to the noise. Now they barely raise their heads. You can just make out two of the roosters in the photo and they really don't care. They look at it and go about their business.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

We have trains all over my town. I get stopped a few days a week by them.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

That is too funny how they darted from your house to the coop. Thanks for sharing this story.


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Lol...we all love the train...think I'm gonna like you guys!


----------

